# Embody The Invisible tab



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

im trying to learn Embody The Invisible by in flames using this tab..

http://www.911tabs.com/link/?3666913

but the two strings that tune to E and b flat sound really bad... my guitar cant tune this low on the strings i have (9 guage) does anyone have a tab with a higher tuning?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

What key do you want it in? You can't just retune your guitar -- so instead of C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C it's D-G-C-F-A-D or std or something? 
Alternatively, you can do something like s/7/9/g etc. on the tab to move all the positions up a couple of steps. 

C
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eb
------6--6-6-7--7-7----------4--4-9--9-9-7--7-7-9--9-9-9------6--6-6-7--7-7----------4--4-9--9-9-7--7-7-9--9-9-9-
Bb
-4--4-6--6-6-7--7-7-7--7-7-7-4--4-9--9-9-7--7-7-9--9-9-9-4--4-6--6-6-7--7-7-7--7-7-7-4--4-9--9-9-7--7-7-9--9-9-9-
F 
-4--4-4--4-4-5--5-5-7--7-7-7-2--2-9--9-9-5--5-5-7--7-7-7-4--4-4--4-4-5--5-5-7--7-7-7-2--2-9--9-9-5--5-5-7--7-7-7-
C 
-2--2---------------5--5-5-5-----------------------------2--2---------------5--5-5-5-----------------------------

Or maybe capo it? 

I'd just retune unless you have to play along in that key. Unless I completely misunderstand the question (which is possible)


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

This is the main part i wanted to learn:

Riff 1A

C -3---2-----0-------------------------------------3---2-----0-------------------------------------
G --------3-----3-1-0-----1-0----------------3------------3-----3-1-0-----1-0----------------------
Eb ----------------------------2-4--0--0--2-4----------------------------------2-4--0--0--2-0-------
Bb -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------4-----
F -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Riff 1B

C -7---5-------------------------------------------7---5-------------------------------------------
G --------7--8--7-5---------------------------------------7--8--7-5--------------------------------
Eb ------------------7-----2-----------------------------------------7-----2------------------------
Bb --------------------------5-4-5--2--2--4-5-4------------------------------5-4-5--2--2--4-5-4-----
F -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Riff 1C

C -15---14------12-------------------------------------------------15---14------12---------------
G ----------15------15-13-12-----13-12----12-------------12-15--------------15------15-13-12-----
Eb -------------------------------------14-----12--12--14-----------------------------------------
Bb -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C -----------------------------------
G -13-12----12-----------------------
Eb -------14-----12--12--14-12-11-----
Bb -----------------------------------
F -----------------------------------
C -----------------------------------

I don't entirely understand how tuning works. The tab says it's tuned to 2 full steps down. So if i only tuned the song 1 step down and moved the notes would this in theory give me the same sound?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a crazy thought - just play it as written. 

This isn't a wierd open tuning or anything; it's just a regular EADGBE tuning shifted down four frets.

If you want to play along with the recording, there are lots of computer tools that will change the pitch of a song (up 4 half-steps, in this case). The vocals will sound a bit strange, but the guitars should be fine.

I use a Winamp plug-in called "pacemaker" for that sort of thing.

There's a lot of rock that's been recorded a half-step down, and a ton more in standard tuning. I find it a whole lot quicker and easier to click a few buttons than to re-tune my guitar.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

What Greg said! Go get Audacity and fix the pitch.
Or I guess you could use really heavy gauge strings to get the tension back.


----------

